# uv sterilizer or diatom filter?



## John B. (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a couple of extra bucks coming to me soon and am thinking of getting either a uv sterilizer or a diatom filter. I've noticed quite a few people with planted tanks running uv sterilizers and am wondering what is the reasons for this? I don't have a specific problem that I'm dealing with, like green water, but am just curious. Or does any one think I should just save the money? 
Thanks,
John


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are looking to have something on hand "just in case", I think I would go with the Diatom filter. I have read that a UV does something to the micros...I don't remember what it does or if it is true. UV sterilizers do have the cost of replacement bulbs so make sure you figure that in. 

I currently use a HOT Magnum (about $45 online) as a diatom filter for the occasional green water. It is convenient to use and the price is much lower than a dedicated diatom filter. It also gives you the option of using it as a regular filter with charcoal or floss should you want to. That option always comes in handy if you happen to find someone getting rid of a tank cheap 

I wouldn't get either unless I needed them for a specific purpose. I would probably hang on to the money and spend it later on more plants, a CO2 controller, ferts, fish, etc, etc.


----------

